# Phragmipedium Yelva Myhre



## PeteM (Aug 16, 2021)

Phrag. Rosalie Dixler × Phrag. kovachii.

First bloom seedling for me. Not sure why it took so long to bloom, have others had issues growing this? I’ve had this in the collection since 2012, picked up from Alfredo at the paph forum and I have struggled to get this to bloom. Much better forms have been observed in other blooms online but the color is impressive. Might give it another cycle to see if the flower improves. Aside from the form of the flower.. there is a sense of relief and accomplishment in finally blooming this out.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 16, 2021)

Nice! Some plants just take a lot longer to get going than others,
David


----------



## abax (Aug 16, 2021)

The deep crimson color is very promising and it's just a baby. I'd love to keep seeing this Phrag. over time.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 17, 2021)

Congrats on the blooming.

Pete, be grateful it survived and bloom as my awarded one ‘Bloody Mary’ has grown two large growths post award and still no sign of buds!

Another one has growths that stall for 6 months then grow 2 leaves to stall again.

Sighhhh…


----------



## Michael Bonda (Aug 17, 2021)

Beautiful. Gorgeous. Outstanding. Love the color and shape. 
The one fan plant I have is far from bloom size after 4 years from seeding.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2021)

Yay besseae hybrids! If you decide to get rid of it...


----------



## PeteM (Aug 17, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Congrats on the blooming.
> 
> Pete, be grateful it survived and bloom as my awarded one ‘Bloody Mary’ has grown two large growths post award and still no sign of buds!
> 
> ...



Yeah, sounds like what I have been through over the years with this plant.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 17, 2021)

Most of the plants i got from Alfredo back in the '12 to '14 range are just now getting to blooming size... at least the ones that are still a live... 

agreed that it's a long time to wait... (especially for the outcomes)

i think the same crosses are available from better parents and quicker time to bloom now... kind of like the curve for good roths and roth crosses... now versus back in the '2010ish period... like contemporary Gloria Naugle grexes actually flowering consistently


----------



## PeteM (Aug 17, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> Most of the plants i got from Alfredo back in the '12 to '14 range are just now getting to blooming size... at least the ones that are still a live...
> 
> agreed that it's a long time to wait... (especially for the outcomes)
> 
> i think the same crosses are available from better parents and quicker time to bloom now... kind of like the curve for good roths and roth crosses... now versus back in the '2010ish period... like contemporary Gloria Naugle grexes actually flowering consistently



Thanks for the input Rich, this makes sense. Same seems to be observed with the growth and blooming of the first wild collected kovachii species Alfredo brought to market vs. the generation available today...(rumors I have heard) after a few generations of breeding, are easier to flower (I am still waiting). Some of the kovachii hybrids have more vigor than others. I am in the same boat as you.. I have a few more kovachii hybrids that are finally looking ready to try... if I don't manage to set them back.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 17, 2021)

Equagenera have a really outstanding population of clones from this cross. The photos are all over the internet. There is also quite a good video of the grex all blooming together. Plants have been available but they are not cheap,
David


----------



## sergeharvey (Aug 20, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Equagenera have a really outstanding population of clones from this cross. The photos are all over the internet. There is also quite a good video of the grex all blooming together. Plants have been available but they are not cheap,
> David


I got one from Ecua last year - really quite nice


----------



## PeteM (Aug 20, 2021)

Yes, I have seen these pics from equagenera David, I think the rounder shape of the flower is definitely worth the extra effort to source them from equagenera. Thanks for sharing the pic Serge.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 21, 2021)

i like the colour


----------



## eaborne (Sep 2, 2021)

Gotta love that color!


----------

